# Qe software se utiliza para programación,conexión y simulación de PLC’s Allen Bradley



## crfr (Sep 11, 2011)

Tengo entendido que para la programación se utiliza el RSLogix 5000, pero no se que usar para la conexión y para la simulación


----------



## chagerben (Sep 11, 2011)

crfr:

Dependiendo del procesador Allen Bradley que uses...por ejemplo para la familia slc500 y micrologix el software de programacion es el RSlogix500, el de comunicacion es el RSlinx y el de simulacion es el RSemulate.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

Es decir te lo provee el fabricante, para ese tipo de cosas deberias dirigirte a la gente de Allen Bradley quien mejor que ellos para concoer sus productos


----------



## ouchimata (Dic 3, 2011)

saludos amigos, estoy empezando en el mundo de los PLC y quiero comprar un ZELIO basico para realizar pruebas en mi casa, me recomiendan un zelio en particular.
Gracias !!!


----------



## chagerben (Dic 4, 2011)

mejor te recomiendo un s7-200 de Siemens .Ya que el Zelio es como se diria un rele inteligente y el s7-200 un MICRO PLC

Saludos



ouchimata dijo:


> saludos amigos, estoy empezando en el mundo de los PLC y quiero comprar un ZELIO basico para realizar pruebas en mi casa, me recomiendan un zelio en particular.
> Gracias !!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

Chagerben estas errado desde la A a la Z


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

ouchimata dijo:


> saludos amigos, estoy empezando en el mundo de los PLC y quiero comprar un ZELIO basico para realizar pruebas en mi casa, me recomiendan un zelio en particular.
> Gracias !!!



El Zelio es excelente para empezar, para ello tienen a disposición lo que se llama Zelio Pack y hay varios modelos, es conveniente el más completo dependiendo de hacia donde te quieras diriegir

La ventaja del Zelio PAck es que por el precio algo superior a la unidad, viene el software y el cable de conección,  PC-automata, y este es bastante caro y no es un cable que tu te puedas armar  por el conector que va en el zelio

Averigua cual de ellos es el que consigues en tu zona, estos vienen definido baiscamente por sus I/O por ejemplo uno de 20 I/O vienen dos tipos,  todo digital, es decir 8 salidas digitales y 12 entradas digitales, luego esta el que tiene 6 entradas digitales, 6 entradas analogicas, y 8 salidas digitales, tambien vienen con salidas analogigas, pero de momento eso es para casos muy particulares y debes agregar electrónica es decir interfacear con el mundo externo.

Dentro de esta configuración vienen  alimentación 230VAC 24dc y 24Vac y a su vez en modelos RC es decir relojo en tiempo real, esto permite programar eventos, no solo durante las 24hs si no tambien durantte los 7 dias de la semana

Por ejemplo, un cartel que se encienda de lunes a viernes de tal hora a tal hora

la opción es uno de 24V, por seguridad ya que las entradas estan referidas a la fuente

Los zelios vienen en versiones expandibles tambièn, es decir que se le puede anexar modulos

En la versión Zelio PACK no vienen todos los modelos, pero si la variedad como para elegir los más representativos de su amplia familias.

El Logo! de Siemens fue el primero y en esa epoca ellos lo presentaron como un rele inteligente, ya van por la 5ta generación y de aquel rele inteligente ya queda poco y es un autentico Micro PLC
EL Zelio fue la respuesta de Schneider, al hueco que encontro Siemens en el mercado y este tambièn evoluciono considerablemte, siendo hoy poderosos mico automatas programables, junto a estas dos marcas el tercero para mi es el Milleniun de Crouzet,

Cada uno de estos automatas tienen caracteristicas que los hacen únicos y a la hora de implementar algo nosotros vemso cual de los tres se adecua más a nuestros requerimientos


Dijeron que el S7 de Siemens es un micro PLC y eso es un error garrafal por desconocimiento del tema, el S7 de Siemens en un poderoso PLC lo mejor del mercado, el solito o acompñado por otros como exclavos puede hacer frente al manejo de complicadisimos procesos

Esta muy por encima de los automatas mencionados solo el precio te da una idea de ello.

Schneider cubriendo brechas lanzo hace tiempo ya el Twido un PLC de gama media este se situa entre los micro PLC y un PLC como el S7

Espero te sirva, si necesitas algo más consutalo y con gusto te ampliare


----------



## ouchimata (Dic 4, 2011)

muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos, espero poder comprarme lo mas pronto el zelio pack para empezar a practicar, me he dado cuenta que el mundo de la automatización es algo demasiado genial y me esta interesando mucho aprender esto.


----------



## chagerben (Dic 4, 2011)

PANDACBA
Gracias por tu aclaracion.....la verdad es que tengo muchos años que no utilizo el ZELIO por lo tanto no he seguido su evolucion hasta la fecha actual. Verdaderamente no se que instrucciones adicionales utilize el ZELIO actualmente , lo que si se es que el  S7-200 es muy poderoso y o he utilizado en verias ocasiones
La ultima vez que utilize el zelio fue en el año 2000 y en ese tiempo no existian los modulos de expansion.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

En ese tiempo eran los comienzos de todo, el primero fue el Logo! y en estos 10 años se perfeccionaron varias cosas, si queres tener una idea entra a al página de schneider y podes bajarte información de todas las versiones, y una demo del soft, que sigue manteniendo esa caracteristica de poder programarlo de tres formas distintas.
Alli esta toda la información sobre cada uno de los modelos y de sus diferentes versiones, y asi como el S7 evoluciono a partir del S5 que aún hoy sigue siendo un excelente PLC, evolucionaron el Zelio y el Twido que es un PLC de mediano porte


----------



## RCRIOLLO (Oct 19, 2012)

hola comunidad electronica una duda el zelio es un plc pequeño


----------

